

Gooseberry, A10 Arm SoC, 40GBP - agumonkey
http://gooseberry.atspace.co.uk/?p=5

======
agumonkey
They also put demos of Android 4.0 ICS and Ubuntu 12.04

<http://www.youtube.com/user/gooseberryboard/videos>

